# New smoker from texas



## texas smokin (Aug 16, 2022)

I'm finally dipping my toes into the world of smoke and just expanding my outdoor cooking skills.  Up to now I've been a basic burger, dog and steak guy on a gas grill. Always wanted to do more and am now making that commitment. After 6-9 months of research and countless hours watching video, Google searching and talking to experienced smokers, I bought a new Yoder YS640s and looking forward to getting that in a few weeks.

In the meantime, I'm watching more cooking videos and wanted to take advantage all the experience on this board.  Been lurking for awhile but thought it was time to join.

Look forward to the ideas, feedback and discussions


----------



## 912smoker (Aug 16, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from SE GA and sounds like you're off to a great start!
This is a great place to learn and share ideas.
And remember...
 pics or it didn't happen 

Keith


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 16, 2022)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## tbern (Aug 16, 2022)

Welcome from Minnesota! Congrats on your new toy due to arrive soon!! Enjoy your time here.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Aug 16, 2022)

Welcome from Michigan!!


----------



## DougE (Aug 16, 2022)

Welcome from Kentucky!


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 16, 2022)

Welcome aboard from Gilbert, AZ. Quite the original handle, love it! RAY


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 17, 2022)

Welcome from North Texas


----------



## SmokinGame (Aug 17, 2022)

From Indiana, welcome to SMF!

Let us know when you receive that Yoder. Pics are good!


----------



## Newglide (Aug 17, 2022)

Welcome from North Carolina


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 17, 2022)

Welcome from Nova Scotia

David


----------



## Colin1230 (Aug 17, 2022)

Welcome from KC.


----------



## texas smokin (Aug 17, 2022)

Was this message intended for me?


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 17, 2022)

Welcome from central Texas. What part of the state do you call home?


texas smokin said:


> Was this message intended for me?


Not sure exactly which message you're referring to but a lot of the good folks are just welcoming you to the family from all over the US and Canada.

Robert


----------



## texas smokin (Aug 17, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Welcome from central Texas. What part of the state do you call home?
> 
> Not sure exactly which message you're referring to but a lot of the good folks are just welcoming you to the family from all over the US and Canada.
> 
> Robert




Hi Robert!  Thank you and everyone for such a warm welcome.  I'm from the DFW area.

I was initially replying to zain3737 above with that question.  I didn't really understand his post and wasn't sure if it was directed to me. He wrote:

"However, when a food is listed as 'Texas Style' it usually means that *it has been prepared in line with Central Style BBQ*. Central Texas Style is large cuts of meat, like brisket, seasoned with just salt and black pepper, and then cooked low and slow over indirect heat. Hickory and post oak are popular smoking woods,"


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2022)

Welcome from SE PA.

Bear


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 17, 2022)

Welcome from Mississippi. Hide your credit cards! We'll find all kinds of ways to spend your money on "gotta haves"....LOL. Or so my wife says.
Jim


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Aug 17, 2022)

Welcome from Central TX


----------



## clifish (Aug 17, 2022)

Welcome from NY.  You stepped in deep with that smoker,  top notch rig.  Looking forward to some pics.


----------



## normanaj (Aug 17, 2022)

Hello from RI.


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 17, 2022)

texas smokin said:


> I was initially replying to zain3737 above with that question. I didn't really understand his post and wasn't sure if it was directed to me. He wrote:


Gotcha. Maybe he/she was just trying to clue you in on traditional TX BBQ, but who knows.


texas smokin said:


> Hi Robert! Thank you and everyone for such a warm welcome. I'm from the DFW area.


Uh oh...you're up there in the same neck of the woods with that deviant 

 BrianGSDTexoma
  You better watch out for that guy. He's gonna have to eating all sorts of great food AND fishing all lover Lake Texoma   

Robert


----------



## curly11 (Aug 17, 2022)

Welcome from Central Florida.  I've had the YS640s (converted) for the past 6 years.  Let me know if I can be of any assistance.  Great smoker IMHO


----------



## texas smokin (Aug 17, 2022)

curly11 said:


> Welcome from Central Florida.  I've had the YS640s (converted) for the past 6 years.  Let me know if I can be of any assistance.  Great smoker IMHO



Thank you so much!!  I'm very excited to get my pit and start cooking.  Really appreciate your offer of help and will definitely take you up on that!!


----------



## LoydB (Aug 21, 2022)

Howdy from Austin


----------



## millerbuilds (Aug 21, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from North Texas!

- Jason


----------



## texas smokin (Aug 21, 2022)

LoydB said:


> Howdy from Austin


Nice to see another fellow Texan!!


----------



## texas smokin (Aug 21, 2022)

millerbuilds said:


> Welcome to SMF from North Texas!
> 
> - Jason


How "North" are you?  We're in the DFW area, Tarrant county, Euless


----------



## millerbuilds (Aug 21, 2022)

texas smokin said:


> How "North" are you?  We're in the DFW area, Tarrant county, Euless


We are in Little Elm, Denton County


----------



## ddow229 (Aug 23, 2022)

Welcome from the Ozarks!


----------



## Bigtank (Aug 23, 2022)

Welcome from Iowa Go Hawks


----------

